# Photocase - Alternative!?



## Ombra (11. März 2014)

Hallo

Ich bin kein großer Fotograf. Trotzdem habe ich Spaß an der Bildverarbeitung.  Gibt es auch eine Plattform für weniger professionelle Künstler? 

Thx


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (15. März 2014)

Hi,
ähm photocase ist doch eine Stockbibliothek oder irre ich mich?
Warum ist der Ansatz mit professionell so wichtig bzw. relevant?

Grüße


----------



## Trillian (1. April 2014)

Möchtest du deine Bilder verkaufen? Dann ist photocase, fotolia oder istockphoto etc richtig.
Möchtest du deine Bilder zum Download frei anbieten?
Willst du einfach nur deine Bilder teilen, zeigen? Dann ist du bei flickr, instagram oder picasa gut aufgehoben.


----------



## Jays (5. Mai 2014)

Hobby-Fotos möchtest du verkaufen?


----------



## chmee (30. Mai 2014)

@Jays Wenn sie funktionieren, ist es unerheblich, ob Hobby oder nicht

@Ombra 500px.com bietet jedem Teilnehmenden, seine Bildwerke auch zum Verkauf anzubieten. Ich weiß nicht, in welche Richtung Du anbieten willst.. Poster? Webfootage? Es gibt zu Genüge Möglichkeiten. Vielleicht findest Du etwas Erhellendes in der FotoFAQ.

mfg chmee


----------

